# camcorder drivers for macintosh



## pburtonmd (Feb 8, 2003)

seeking advice about camcorders usable with macintosh for editing movies with i-movie or other film editors. Does anyone have experience with connecting sony IP7E to mac or pc?


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Perhaps you might have better luck in the DOS, MAC area!

Most of us hardware folks play with the PC systems and not MAC...

Good Luck Though!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Take a look here. Seems you'll need to tap directly into the Memory Stick when using it with your Mac.

Are you needing the Mac drivers for this camcorder?


----------



## pburtonmd (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks Jody. The earlier postings you referred me to are very informative, but rather depressing re the lack of support from Sony for the IP7E camcorder.

I can easily read the memory stick into the Mac by using a SmartDisk USB Universal Media Reader, a very useful little box for reading flash memories, and cost only GBP 30 in UK.

To edit any reasonable length of film though I obviously need to read the tape and the prospects for doing this on the Mac appear to be nil. None of my PCs have a firewire port installed, and moreover I hear very bad reports of the MovieShaker package which is supplied with the camcorder as a film editor for the PC.

This is all very disappointing since an earlier model Sony camcorder, DCR-110E I think, works fine with the Mac via a firewire port and i-Movie software. A clear case of CAVEAT EMPTOR I suppose!

Peter


----------

